
Show HN: A New, Experimental User Interface – Update - marvinblum
https://emvi.com/blog/product-update-june-2020-0DdK57ngZ2
======
marvinblum
Hi Hackers!

This is an update to our "not so experimental anymore" user interface [1]! We
hope you like it and we would like to hear what you think.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22640054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22640054)

